# Organized--It feels so good!



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Yes, I have been on a mission of clean out, up and throw away for a month now... and it feels so wonderful....I have 1000's of more things to do--getting ready for a spring move to our farm----FINALLY! :dance:

It feels so good to have things clean and in place--but how do we change our sloppy ways and keep it this way forever??? I used to be good at taking the time to clean everything on a reg schedule... but with so much going on the last 10 yrs.. (sick parents, siblings, working crazy hours to get everything paid off , having two places to care for, new grands and the normal/everyday things that creep up, our routine is in need of a major overhaul! 

So, I want/need suggestions for getting and keeping our routines for cleaning on schedule or at least to keep things presentable! Thanks QB


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

Flylady suggests throwing out 27 things a day. A piece of paper can be a "thing". 

I make a schedule out. If you spend one hour a day cleaning your house would be spotless. Pick a room or rooms a day or do a task a day. Bedrooms on Monday, Living room on Tuesday, etc. Or you can vacuum on Monday, Dust on Tuesday, etc.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I second the Flylady suggestion. To really bring it home, use her housefairy program with kids n grandkids! You can adapt her program to fit your needs, but it really works!


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

As a home school Mom, I wanted to incorporate a routine into our day that met basic cleaning requirements. This not only allowed the kids to learn basic home cleaning, but it gave me a measure of sanity and peace knowing that a loose schedule was adhered to. An added bonus was the fact that it enabled me to 'let go' of cleaning that needed doing knowing that it would be done within the next week. 

I went from room to room in the main living areas and decided what I would like to see. I decided in the living room dusting should happen twice a week, and assigned Tuesdays and Fridays. Vacuuming would twice a week too, etc. Each child was assigned two areas to maintain every week. They rotated through the bathroom, dining room, living room, and a back room that we had. Their bedrooms has expectations also. 

I really helped to write it down and refer to the sheet~~for them and for me. I even 'scheduled' the time of day to do the chores as being before home schooling. 

Over the years, I constantly go back to this method as we slip back into chaos and our routines need to change do to circumstances.


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

Another vote here for the Flylady method! 

Back when my (now adult) kids were small and I was a SAHM, I used the SHE (Sidetracked Home Executive) method, complete with the 3x5 cards. 

I still have and enjoy the SHE books. They were the inspiration for the Flylady method.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

My own personal kitchen tip I'm learning right now is: Do not overload your cabinets. If it's overfull, you won't use the things at the back and they'll just get disgusting. I'm cleaning out my cabinets and if I don't use it, it is gone! Lots more room.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I keep my grandson (2yo) between the hours of 8-6pm M-F and I will be starting some scheduled 'learning time for him next yr.--so, I am going to have to incorp. more cleaning time when he is asleep or have him 'help'. My kids always helped with little things (dusting, picking up toys, putting books away from this age)! 

I will have to check out FlyLady.. I went there a few yrs ago- and I still do a few things but have managed to 'slip' on too much...


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Betty Jean said:


> Another vote here for the Flylady method!
> 
> Back when my (now adult) kids were small and I was a SAHM, I used the SHE (Sidetracked Home Executive) method, complete with the 3x5 cards.
> 
> I still have and enjoy the SHE books. They were the inspiration for the Flylady method.


I had to look twice to make sure I didn't write this post, lol! I certainly could have. I still have the 3x5's, too, but they are hopelessly outdated. I just went through and made up 3x5's for my dd with her basic daily chores on them. I don't know if they are helping or not yet...I'm still having to remind her to do each job. On the bright side, at least she is DOING them. 

I just have to take a look around my house each and every day, notice what is out of place and PUT IT BACK! Once the house is organized (and I'm like you - I just got it organized again), the daily maintenance isn't too bad. Let it go a few days, though, and it starts getting out of control. For me, it takes daily attention to details. Then it only takes a few minutes in each room to keep it tidy.


----------

